# opciones del kernel para teclado de netbook dell inspiron?

## amulet_linux

Tengo una netbook con Gentoo, dell inspiron 1012, todo funciona, hasta con KDE y todo instalado, lo he usado por meses, pero tiene un detalle, no sirve el teclado (obvio sirve con otras distros), al menos que lo conecte por USB. Saben que opciones hay que activar del kernel, que modulos debo cargar? Gracias

No me gusta la idea de usar genkernel, Saludos

Algo muy importante, antes de que me digan cosas de udev y xorg, ni siquiera sirve por consola. Que ya he intentado varias cosas, recompilarlos, etc...

----------

## natrix

No tengo la solución, pero como no tenes respuesta te cuento lo que se:

Leíste algo de esto? es para los devices evdev, sean seriales, PS/2 o USB.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Evdev

Por cierto, tenes esto en tu make.conf?

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

De paso recorré las opciones del kernel en esta zona, hay muchas opciones más y quizás encuentres algo más apropiado y que no este en el link.

Si KDE te anda podes usar lo siguiente donde podes usar el mouse:

```
genkernel --xconfig all
```

No te preocupes por usar el genkernel, te guarda la configuración anterior por si algo sale mal, y lo anterior te da la opción de guardarlo donde quieras.

----------

## amulet_linux

Gracias. Luego lo pruebo. Pienso que es porque no activé:

AT keyboard

----------

## i92guboj

Si no anda en consola es en tu kernel donde tienes que mirar. Probablemente sea la opción AT keyboard, como tú comentas. Si no, prueba con ps2 o usb hid. Cada portátil es distinto, e internamente conectan los teclados al bus que mejor les viene según el montaje del portátil y la distribución de la placa.

----------

## amulet_linux

 *amulet_linux wrote:*   

> Gracias. Luego lo pruebo. Pienso que es porque no activé:
> 
> AT keyboard

 

Confirmo que así fue, ya sirvió

----------

